# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کامپیوتر کاشان بدرد می خوره؟!

## amin1441

سوال اصلیم که رو عنوان تایپیک هست. کسایی که اطلاع دارن لطفا زودتر جواب بدن وقت ا.ر داره تموم میشه.
کلا از هر لحاظ چجور دانشگاهیه کاشان؟  
همینو برم یا بمونم پشت کنکور؟!
اینو اضافه کنم که بعد از تحقیقات زیاد و علاقه این رشته رو انتخاب کردم و فقط نگرانیم بابت دانشگاه هست

----------


## pouyasadeghi

تو رو قران بخون برای سال دیگه کامپیوتر اینده نداره 140 واحد 20 عمومی 28 واحد پایه ریاضی و فیزیک 90 واحد باقیمانده هم 15 واحدش بدرد میخوره بقیه اش اینجوری فرض میکنه تو تهه برنامه نویسی هستی حالا باید برای سیستم های بزرگ برنامه نویسی این راه من رفتم اشتباه بوده ادم میشناسم فوق شریف کامپیوتر میخونده انصراف داده کنکور تجربی بده
خوشبختی و بدبختی یه ادم دسته خودشه

----------


## amin1441

> تو رو قران بخون برای سال دیگه کامپیوتر اینده نداره 140 واحد 20 عمومی 28 واحد پایه ریاضی و فیزیک 90 واحد باقیمانده هم 15 واحدش بدرد میخوره بقیه اش اینجوری فرض میکنه تو تهه برنامه نویسی هستی حالا باید برای سیستم های بزرگ برنامه نویسی این راه من رفتم اشتباه بوده ادم میشناسم فوق شریف کامپیوتر میخونده انصراف داده کنکور تجربی بده
> خوشبختی و بدبختی یه ادم دسته خودشه


شاید اون بنده خدا علاقه نداشته. البته درسته خودم از درساش خبر دارم میدونم که اکثرا بدرد نمیخوره و بعضا به کار هم نمیاد. چون دوست داشتم، بعد از کنکور، یک ماهی میشه که برنامه نویسی رو شروع کردم. 
شما نرم افزار خوندید؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> شاید اون بنده خدا علاقه نداشته. البته درسته خودم از درساش خبر دارم میدونم که اکثرا بدرد نمیخوره و بعضا به کار هم نمیاد. چون دوست داشتم، بعد از کنکور، یک ماهی میشه که برنامه نویسی رو شروع کردم. 
> شما نرم افزار خوندید؟


اره
برو اموزشگاه کامپیوتر برنامه نویسی یاد بگیر برو یه رشته ی دیگه 
همه اولش به کامپیوتر علاقه دارن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سوال اصلیم که رو عنوان تایپیک هست. کسایی که اطلاع دارن لطفا زودتر جواب بدن وقت ا.ر داره تموم میشه.
> کلا از هر لحاظ چجور دانشگاهیه کاشان؟  
> همینو برم یا بمونم پشت کنکور؟!
> اینو اضافه کنم که بعد از تحقیقات زیاد و علاقه این رشته رو انتخاب کردم و فقط نگرانیم بابت دانشگاه هست


شما هدفت از دانشگاه رفتن چیه ؟ شما اگه هدفت اینه که یه چیزی یاد بگیری که به درد آیندت بخوره که باید بگم هیچ دانشگاهی توی این رشته ها به دردت نمیخوره...
اگه میخوای دانشگاه بری که سربازی رو عقب بندازی که خب کار بیهوده ای هست...

هدفتون رو مشخص کنید

----------


## amin1441

> شما هدفت از دانشگاه رفتن چیه ؟ شما اگه هدفت اینه که یه چیزی یاد بگیری که به درد آیندت بخوره که باید بگم هیچ دانشگاهی توی این رشته ها به دردت نمیخوره...
> اگه میخوای دانشگاه بری که سربازی رو عقب بندازی که خب کار بیهوده ای هست...
> 
> هدفتون رو مشخص کنید


نه تعویق سربازی هدفم نیست. 
هدفم همون مورد اوله که اشاره کردید و البته بحث بازار کارش هست . منتها این قسمتش رو نفهمیدم هیچ دانشگاهی توی این رشته ها به دردت نمیخوره...  
من که فقط یک رشته رو گفتم.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نه تعویق سربازی هدفم نیست. 
> هدفم همون مورد اوله که اشاره کردید و البته بحث بازار کارش هست . منتها این قسمتش رو نفهمیدم هیچ دانشگاهی توی این رشته ها به دردت نمیخوره...  
> من که فقط یک رشته رو گفتم.


تمام رشته های شاخه کامپیوتر همینه. نرم افزار - سخت افزار - شبکه -it
این رشته ها تو دانشگاه فقط هدفشون مدرک دادن هست. چیز زیادی یاد نمیدن. شما اگه دنبال برنامه نویسی هستی هرچی نیاز داری توی اینترنت هست و رایگان میتونی یاد بگیری. بازار کار هم همیشه هست. یکی از دوستان اپ اندروید مینویسه میذاره توی بازار و الان درامد چند ده میلیونی داشته. میتونید به عنوان فریلنسر هم کار کنید. کلا بازار کار کامپیوتر همیشه هست به شرطی که حرفه ای باشید تو کارتون.

----------


## MOAZIZ

> سوال اصلیم که رو عنوان تایپیک هست. کسایی که اطلاع دارن لطفا زودتر جواب بدن وقت ا.ر داره تموم میشه.
> کلا از هر لحاظ چجور دانشگاهیه کاشان؟  
> همینو برم یا بمونم پشت کنکور؟!
> اینو اضافه کنم که بعد از تحقیقات زیاد و علاقه این رشته رو انتخاب کردم و فقط نگرانیم بابت دانشگاه هست



اگه واقعا به این رشته علاقه داری حتی پیام نورم که بری موفق میشی
فوقش برای ارشد میری تهران میخونی با یه ذره تلاش

----------


## danial217

سلام
فکر کنم دوستان یکم بد بینانه نظر دادن و فکر میکنن همه باید پزشک بشن و بقیه ی رشته ها بدرد نمیخوره.(که صد در صد اینطور نیست)
در مورد رشته کامپیوتر بگم که کم کم داره تبدیل میشه به انتخاب اول ریاضی ها و رشته ی بسیار خوبیه و بازار کارش داره هر روز بیشتر و بیشتر میشه البته منم شنیدم که تو دانشگاه زیاد چیزی یاد نمیدن و باید خودتون در کنار دانشگاه بخونید و چیزای زیادی یاد بگیرید که اگه علاقه دارید خیلی هم لذت بخشه.
در مورد دانشگاه کاشان هم که یکی از بهترین دانشگاه ها از نظر امکانات رفاهیه ولی از نظر سطح علمی برای رشته ی کامپیوتر دقیق نمیدونم.
امیدوارم تو رشته ی دلخواهتون قبول بشید.

----------


## mostafa181

> تو رو قران بخون برای سال دیگه کامپیوتر اینده نداره 140 واحد 20 عمومی 28 واحد پایه ریاضی و فیزیک 90 واحد باقیمانده هم 15 واحدش بدرد میخوره بقیه اش اینجوری فرض میکنه تو تهه برنامه نویسی هستی حالا باید برای سیستم های بزرگ برنامه نویسی این راه من رفتم اشتباه بوده ادم میشناسم فوق شریف کامپیوتر میخونده انصراف داده کنکور تجربی بده
> خوشبختی و بدبختی یه ادم دسته خودشه


ممنون از شما میدونم مسیر و رفتی و میخای کمک کنی بقیه درست انتخاب کنن ولی اگه حرف هام یکم تند بود از همینجا عذر خواهی میکنم  :Yahoo (9): 
این که شما میای اینطوری حرف میزنی میدونی شاید مسیر آینده افراد رو داری به کل تغییر میدی ؟؟؟ شاید شما نتونستی تو این رشته موفق باشی دیگه این رشته شد خیلیی بد ؟؟ البته به نظر خودم کسی که عزمشو جزم کرده وبا قاطعیت میخاد انتخاب رشته کنه و همه جوانبو در نظر گرفته هر چقدر هم بهش بگی نمیتونی نظرشو تغییر بدی هر چقدر هم که اون رشته از نظر عموم بدرد نخور باشه  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1): 
این که شما میگی فقط 15 واحدش بدرد میخوره و بقیه بدرد نمیخوره واقعن خودت بگو توی دبیرستان کدوم یک از مسائل شیمی به درد الان میخوره ؟؟؟ الان تو بدونی شتاب این دستگاه چقدره دردی از تو دوا میکنه ؟؟ مطمئن باش نه این درس ها بلکه هیچکدوم بدرد نمیخوره ؟؟ اگه با این دید اومدی درس بخونی که بدرد میخوره یا نه اصلا چرا اومدی دبیرستان ؟؟ درس های دبیرستان هم هیچکدوم به درد زندگی نمیخوره 
متاسفانه نگاه ها به علم نگاه مادی شده (میدونم الان با این حرفم کلی مخالفت میشه و میگن اره تو خوبی و ما بد  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  )
همونطور که خودم میدونم ریاضی هیچ بدرد زندگی نمیخوره ولی بازم حاضرم کلی زمان بزارم بخونمش  :Yahoo (21): 
اینو که تخصص فرد ربطی به مدرک نداره تو همه ی رشته ها هم هست شما فک کردی کسی که پزشکی خوند دیگه تمومه . اکثر لم های کار رو باید در حین کار یاد گرفت 
نمیدونم شما چطوری داری حساب میکنی من خودم طرف میشناسم هنوز فارغ نشده داره ماهی 3 تومن در میاره 
من خودم 4 سال پیش از نت در آمد داشتم درسته کم بود ولی تجربه خیلی خوبی بود
اصولا کسی که میخاد بیاد تو این مسیر نباید زیاد به فکر استخدام شدن بشه باید به فکر کار آفرینی باشه 
اینقدر به خود من گفتن چرا میای فلان رشته این که بدرد نمیخوره این که در امد نداره این کار نداره این سخته و غیره 
متاسفانه تو چند روزی که داشتم در مورد رشته ها تحقیق میکردم فهمیدم چرا اینقدر فارغ التحصیل داریم که بیکارن . خود من وقتی از چند نفر از دوستام پرسیدم گفتم چرا میخای بری این رشته ؟؟ دو تا دلیل خوب بگو که قانع کننده باشه نتونستن بگن  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
انتخاب رشته ها اصلا بر اساس آگاهی انتخاب نمیشه . طرف اومده بهم میگه نرو عمران (خودم میخام برم کامپیوتر ) میگم چرا نرم عمران ؟؟؟ میگه بازار کارش خوب نیست . میگم از کجا میدونی ؟؟ میگه پسر خالم عمران خونده بیکاره خوب یکی نیست بگه اینم شد دلیل  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  پسر خاله تو شاید عرضه نداشته  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
 یکی از مشکلات یا توقعاتی که فارغ التحصیلان دارند اینه که فکر میکنند حتمن باید بعد فارغ شدنشون میز کارشون رو تحویل بدی 
خلاصه اینه که بدون هیچ تحقیقی به حرف بقیه گوش نکنین ممکنه فقط 1 درصد از حرفاهایی که میشنوین صحت داشته باشن (تجربه میگه کم تر از 1 درصد  :Yahoo (4):  )
ممنون که وقت گذاشتین خوندین 
هر کسی هم هر رشته ای که میخاد بره اگه خوب کار کنه حتمن موفق میشه 
به امید رستگاری  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arman4133

حالا هی کامپیوتر کامپیوتر کنین تا قبولیش از برق هم سخت تر بشه که میشه 
یعنی واسه پزشکی هم اینقد تاپیک نزدن... اقا ماییدین کامپیوتر رو... یه سریا میان جو میدن میگن من ادم میشناسم ایکس میلیون درامد داره... هر رشته ای همینه بعدشم اگه کسی هدفش پوله بره تجارت والا تجار این دوره زمونه ماشینای میلیاردی سوارن چیزی که عمرا بشه با مهندسی کامپیوتر بهش رسید

----------

